# Car Insurance for work, does my employer have to pay?



## mrscat (30 May 2011)

I drive my car for work purposes a couple of times a month, is there anything that legally says that the employer has to pay for this proportion of the car insurance. It costs extra when you tell the insurance company that you use your car for work purposes.


----------



## flossie (30 May 2011)

I don't believe they have to pay. You could maybe approach them and ask if they could pay the difference between standard cover and business cover. They might make you take out an indemnifier (sp?) for the company.

What sort of business is it? I use my car to drive to clients a few times a week (fairly long distance) but only have standard level of cover as i see i am commuting to and from my place of work - although happy to be corrected if it's the case.


----------



## mrscat (30 May 2011)

Hi, 

I travel around the country, i do get milage expenses but with the hike in petrol I was hoping to get something put forward by my employer towards insurance


----------



## flossie (30 May 2011)

Is it in your contract of employment that there will be travel involved? If so i don't think you have a case as you were aware of the situation when you took on the job.

The mileage rate has nothing to do with the insurance, that's to cover runnign costs for the car.....perhaps if the cost of insurance for business purposes has hiked up you could approach your employer casually and discuss whether it is an option for getting help with the business coverage? Ask your current insurer how much additional the premium is as a result, and send you a copy of this that you could take to the relevant people in work.

Are you actually using the car in the line of your work, or only travelling to and from clients/locations? This could be a difference in insurance required.


----------



## mrpolite (30 May 2011)

afaik you have to tell your insurance comp if you use the car for work purpose's, either weekly, or once/twice a month etc... recently filled out an online quote for Allianz, and it was one of the questions asked


----------



## Sandals (31 May 2011)

worked for youth organisation years ago (hse funded), they paid the top up on my insurance to carry young people (I paid upfront, they then divided the cost equally between the 6 month contact paychecks). Three years after that I was still paying for this package as I never thought to cancel it....

I was stopped by the gardai one evening as apparently my car had been spotted going into and out of a certain estate alot and he did check my whole file that i had to carry around including my insurance.


----------



## flossie (31 May 2011)

mrpolite said:


> afaik you have to tell your insurance comp if you use the car for work purpose's, either weekly, or once/twice a month etc... recently filled out an online quote for Allianz, and it was one of the questions asked


 
But if i am driving to a client's site, does that not count as commuting to a place of work? I'm not delivering anything, carrying commercial tools etc. 

Not disagreeing at all, but curious as might need to be checking up on myu policy!


----------



## Leo (1 Jun 2011)

flossie said:


> But if i am driving to a client's site, does that not count as commuting to a place of work? I'm not delivering anything, carrying commercial tools etc.


 
No, this type of use will not be covered under the typical "Social, domestic & pleasure' policies. If you are visiting client sites, you must have 'Social, Domestic, Pleasure and Business Use' cover in place.
Leo


----------



## flossie (1 Jun 2011)

Thanks for clarifying - will call FBD as soon as i get back to Ireland!


----------



## PyritePete (9 Jun 2011)

Leo said:


> No, this type of use will not be covered under the typical "Social, domestic & pleasure' policies. If you are visiting client sites, you must have 'Social, Domestic, Pleasure and Business Use' cover in place.
> Leo


 
+1 although some insurance companies have a limited business mileage policy. I think its less than 5000 miles per year. Also when I changed from SD&P to business, there was no extra charge. 

Worth checking out


----------



## peteb (9 Jun 2011)

It varies from insurer to insurer. It just isn't that simple any more.  It will note on your certificate exactly what use is allowed.  Insurers generally go SDP, Class 1, Class 1 (a), Class 1 (b), Class 2, Class 3, Class 4.   Class 2 would be driving about with people for work purposes.  Class 3 would be commercial travelling with trade samples e.g. a rep.  

A client's site is not your regular place of work.  Therefore you would need class 2.


----------



## flossie (16 Nov 2011)

Leo said:


> No, this type of use will not be covered under the typical "Social, domestic & pleasure' policies. If you are visiting client sites, you must have 'Social, Domestic, Pleasure and Business Use' cover in place.
> Leo


 
I was just on the phone to FBD to discuss putting winter tyres on the car was not going to affect insurance, and queried about the situation with me driving to client sites.

I was asked if i receive mileage for driving, which I do. I was then asked if my company ask me to indemnify them, which they don't. Based on this, my existing level of cover is acceptable and I don't require business cover. 

Have asked for a copy in writing for my records, and a note has been placed on my account.


----------



## blueband (16 Nov 2011)

it seems like you had a good result there, i guess it differs from company to company.


----------

